# Plane photo porn. New Photo Archive book series He111 Stirling Lancaster Gladiator and more



## ian_ (Apr 5, 2022)

A new series of books. All original, often unpublished photos, in a big landscape A4 format, on glossy paper. With specially commissioned colour digital profiles for modellers, artists and enthusiasts. No 'restored' aircraft here.
A full Youtube review from Nige's Modelling Bench here: 

The whole range on the WingLeader site.
Did you know about tow launched He111s? The deleted Lancaster under turret? The retractable tail wheel on the first Hurricanes? Facts aplenty and more detail than you can shake a pointy stick at. Get your juices flowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

